# Dornier Do 335 Pfeil



## pampa14 (Jul 15, 2013)

A lot of pics, some, extremely rares:

Aviação em Floripa: Dornier Do 335 Pfeil

Hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 15, 2013)

Good find


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2013)

Excellent, couple of shots i haven't seen before!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 16, 2013)

Same here! Thanks!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 21, 2013)

8) 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice find and shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnbr (Dec 24, 2016)

Dornier 335 Pfeil bomb bay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 24, 2016)

Do-335-v1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2016)

The link pampa14 gave is dead...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2016)

The pics probably are not "extremely rare" based on past experience.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2016)

Probably got busted on copyright infringement as well as only a few were credited


----------



## Denniss (Dec 25, 2016)

Pampa14 is a known linspammer blocked on many forums + he's known with many alternative names. His only intend is to get hits on his site. He doesn't care about copyright of others.

BTW notice the difference of the engine supercharger air intake - that labelled as V1 has a smaller diameter one vs the image below.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 26, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> The link pampa14 gave is dead...



The URL changed, it's now: Aviação em Floripa: Do 335: A flecha da Luftwaffe


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 26, 2016)

johnbr said:


> Do-335-v1
> View attachment 361139



NOTE: SINGLE TAIL DORNIER DO 217 E IN THE LEFT BACKGROUND. ONLY PHOTO I HAVE EVER SEEN OF IT.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 26, 2016)

Good eye Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 27, 2016)

Was tipped to it from Classic Aviation's Dornier Do 335 book. I have never ever seen another picture of it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

US captured Dornier Do 335A-0 bearing both faded German and US markings with the number "102" on the upper fin. Various US Navy aircraft (including Douglas JD-1 aircraft) in background, together with US captured Japanese Imperial Navy Kawanishi H8K Emily (Navy Type 2 Flying Boat); NAS Chambers Field, Norfolk, Virginia, 11 December 1948.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2017)

We gave the Emily back to the Japanese


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2017)

great Pics.

wanted to see the Emily when i was in Japan but they moved it down to Kanoya on Kyushu.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 29, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 468935



There appears to be a unit badge on the side there...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

https://brakedrum.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Werkosta+bongattuja+kuvia/Lentokoneita+Saksa/Dornier+Do+335+"Pfeil"/


----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

net


----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

Dornier 335 Pfeil


----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

lucio perinotto aviation art official site great art AviationsMilitaires.net — Dornier Do 335 Pfeil


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

German Dornier Do 335 aircraft. Photograph from a scrapbook album housing the U.S. Navy Technical Mission to Europe from July-August 1945. One should refer to RG 38 at the National Archives, College Park, Maryland for pertinent information to this album


----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 26, 2019)




----------

